# My new kitty, Kelly



## Vivien (Jun 29, 2011)

I've adopted a new kitten from the local SPCA on 12 July 2011. She is a 7 month old calico. She seems small at 5 pounds but the vet said she's healthy. She's been named Kelly:love2 

My resident cats, Rex and Choco, who are both 2 yrs old have warmed up to her. Rex especially loves to play with her which is good as he is much more playful while Choco is quieter and does not like to play as much. Rex and Kelly get their share of play while Choco has more alone time, works out for all three cats :smile: I am sooo happy that they are getting along so well


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome home to Kelly! She's such a beauty!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Oh my! She is beautiful! I love calico's! Welcome home Kelly!
I am very glad that she has a very loving home who really care's for her


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

What a cutie! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww, she's so cute and tiny! Grats on the new family member!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

What a beauty....Congrats!


----------



## Emmz (Jun 23, 2011)

Awww she is so pretty!


----------



## christypooh402 (Jul 7, 2011)

She's beautiful! Congratulations and kudos to you for adopting!!
There was a dilute calico similar to Kelley at the shelter when we adopted Tonks. I was so torn between the two, but the kids were smitten with Tonks since we had seen her online. 
Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## pinkrobot (Jul 14, 2011)

What a beauty! Hooray for new kitties!


----------



## marti (Jul 24, 2011)

awww adoreable


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

What a pretty girl! Congrats on your new kitty


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats  She's really cute! I'm glad she has made some friends and has a loving mom to take care of her


----------

